# Few from Boliver



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Last weekend. Happy Holidays all


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

A very nice set. I especially like the Curlew with that blue background.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Stunning. Great use of the light. R


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

*Excellent shots, Fred.*


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Thanks guys, I apreciate the kind comments.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

*Rollover Pass*

Blue heron


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Wite pelikan


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

MIRRO LURE,specks killer


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Egret


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Flounder,speckled trout and red fish catch at Rollover Pass


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

stargazer said:


> Thanks guys, I apreciate the kind comments.


Congratulations,"profi" super pictures!!!!

HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!!!!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I think that your " blue Heron" is actually a Reddish Egret. The pink on the base of the bill is usually a sure sign of a Reddish. Looks like you had a great trip.


----------



## Jean Scurtu (Dec 6, 2011)

Sorry,maybe you right,i don't know many thinks about Texas birds,i am from Europe but i like to take some pictures when i am going for fishing at ROLLOVER PASS.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Great photos! Bolivar is great for fishing and birding no doubt!


----------



## tedvega (Apr 4, 2011)

Jean: Great pictures, We need help to keep rollover pass open for your picture taking and for the thousands of others that do the same and fish here. 
Ted
www.rolloverpasstexas.com


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Great photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Good job, Fred.


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Great photos guys, I love the long billed culew Fred.


----------



## 47741 (Jan 5, 2010)

What lens did you use and any photo processing after the shot?


----------

